# Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Wie der Titel schon sagt,

was haltet ihr von Metalcore/ähnlichen Musikrichtungen?  schreibt auch ein paar Band dazu 


meien Favoriten:

-Callejon
-Heaven Shall Burn
-Ektomorf
-Blinded Colony
-In Flames
-Hatebreed


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

edit: war zu blöd, das mit der Umfrage hinzukriegen -.-


----------



## utakata (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt,
> 
> was haltet ihr von Metalcore/ähnlichen Musikrichtungen?  schreibt auch ein paar Band dazu
> 
> ...



Ich liebe Heaven Shall Burn <3


----------



## Sasori (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Yes, Vote for Metal \,,/(0.0)\,,/ .

Ich liebe dieses Genre, es ist toll wen man Musik hört und dabei die Wut rauslässt und nicht auf das Umfeld. Darüber hinaus, wer kann mit Lady Gaga und Co, Super Smash Bros. Brawl spielen? Ich nicht da brauche ich:

Sonic Syndicate
Escape the Fate
Soilwork
Cannibal Corps
Five finger Death Punch
The Agonist
Amon Amarth
Arch Enemy
Death Clock
Dragonforce (Speedmetal)
Pantera
Chimaira
Spineshank
Killswitch Engage
Breaking Benjamin
Drowning Pool
Disturbed
Bullet for my Valentine
Godsmack
SOiL
All that remains
As I Lay Dying
Avenged Sevenfold
Black Veil Brides
The Devil Wears Prada
Eyes set to kill
Unearth
We butter the Bread with Butter


Noch fragen?


----------



## Infin1ty (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Ja, mag ich. Höre es aber lange nicht mehr so viel wie früher.
Eher elektronisches heute 

Bands die ich noch manchmal höre:
As I Lay Dying (The Darkest Nights, Forever, I Never Wanted, Behind me lies anothert fallen.. = Gänsehaut )
In Flames 
All that Remains
Bullet for my Valentine (obwohl das neue ja eher Rock ist)
System of a Down 
Equilibrium
Ensiferum


----------



## IconX (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Höre mittlerweile fast alles, früher aber nur Metal 

Zur zeit höre ich :

Parkway Drive 
Raunchy
Adept 
Scar Symetry
Still Remains 
All that remains


----------



## KillerCroc (22. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Nein ich mag andere Metal Richtungen wie : Progressive, Symphonic, Heavy und Power Metal


----------



## Sesfontain (23. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

ich find jegliche rockmusik, damit auch metal absolut grauenvoll


----------



## RapToX (23. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

mögen? LIEBEN! 

bands brauch ich jetzt nicht extra dazu schreiben. bei interesse einfach hier klicken: RapToX


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

nope..

THRASH FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Jason197666 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Eher Speed-Metal á la Annihilator etc...
Aber...ich steh auf Bullet 4 my Valentine und Children of Bodom, Memory of a Melody, In Flames. Ich hasse allerdings "Growling" all the Time wie 5Finger Death Punch usw


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wobei Ektomorf nun wirklich nichts in der Richtung ist, sondern Trash Metal.

Aber Heaven Shall Burn ist einfach nur bääääm


----------



## pibels94 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ektomorf ist Trash? oO 
Klingen aber nicht danach  (Red I; We rise z.B.)


----------



## Sereniance (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Witchburner ist auch manchmal nett... Dornenreich vielleicht?


----------



## Sereniance (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Umfragen sind schon was...

Vintersorg
Opeth
Dornenreich
Slipknot
Five Finger Deathpunch
Dimmu Borgir
Life of Agony
und und und...

Welche Richtung gehst am liebsten?


----------



## Sasori (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

melodic Metal ist geil, mal growlen mit Symphonie, obwohl eig. alle metalarten eine Symphonie für die Ohren sind.

@Jason 
Five finger Death Punch ist nicht nur grwolen, hör dir mal die Lieder Far from Home und Bad Company an.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

So, jetzt mal die Songs, bei denen ich Gänsehaut bekomme, oder wie mein Gitarrenlehrer sagt "Ameisent****n" :

Scar Symmetry:
Holographic Universe

Disturbed:
Criminal
Crucified
Hell
Liberate
Stricken
The Infection (eher Rock)
Warrior

All That Remains:
Become The Catalyst
Six (spötestens beim Solo )

As I Lay Dying:
An Ocean Between Us
Bury Us All
I Never Wanted
Nothing Left
This Is Who We Are

Bullet For My Valentine:
Hand Of Blood (natürlich )
Hearts Burst Into Fire
Her Voice Resides
Scream Aim Fire
Tears Don't Fall

Unearth:
Grave Of Opportunity

The Devil Wears Prada:
Dez Moines

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False Religions/Wicca & Witchcraft/bush_satan_sign.jpg


----------



## Memphys (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Auf jeden Fall. Aber auch die meisten anderen Stilrichtungen, hängt aber von der Band ab. Ich will mich da eig. nicht so festlegen.

Heaven Shall Burn
Disturbed
Slayer
Eisregen
Five Finger Death Punch
Hammerfall
SOAD
Raunchy
Parkway Drive
Judas Priest
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath
Sabaton (7734, 40 to 1, Primo Victoria, Ghost Division, Angels Calling <3)
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter
Blind Guardian
Deathstars
Equilibrium
Ensiferum

uvm.

(auch wenn das nicht unbedingt alles Metal sein muss - ich hab besseres zu tun als die Unterscheidung von Musikstilen zu studieren )


----------



## SOADTony (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Teils ja teils nein
Ich tendiere seit längerer Zeit zum Hardcore (nein nicht den elektronischen Krims)


----------



## Placebo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Vor allem (Symphonic) Black Metal aber auch Melodic Death Metal
Dorn, Old Man's Child, Dimmu Borgir, Carach Angren, Nachtblut, Mors Principium Est, Bring Me The Horizon, Disturbed, Lamb of God, Turmion Kätilöt....


----------



## Sasori (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

habe eine neue Art des Metals gefunden. Namens Touhou Metal

*東方 Metalcore - Ready to take off - 夜雀の歌～Night Bird *


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Hört sich eher wie japanisches Metalcore mit nem Mädel an der Front an. Aber eine neue Silrichting ist es eher nicht. Klar kommt viel klarer gesang vor aber das hat BFMV oder A7X auch.


----------



## Sasori (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

es ist halt in japan jetzt in, gibt Cig CD's davon (Gibt auch 120 verschiedene Metalcore Lieder + andere Specielle sachen [insgesamt 630 songs]).

Da es sich sooft verkauft, ist es in Japan ein neuer Genre, namens Touhou Metal, Touhou ist ein angesagtes Game das so groß in den Spielen ist wie Mario für uns. 
Es sind einfach melodien von dem Game in Metalcore Deathmetal etc. dargestellt.

Ich höre seit einer woche nurmehr solche Lieder anstatt, Sonic Syndicate was ich früher gehört habe.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Okay... dann ne danke. Dann bleib ich lieber bei meiner gehörigen Portion As I Lay Dying.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

<------- alter schwarz metaller und "trauert" immer noch der alten zeit nach, 90-93...was kamen da nicht für geniale platten raus *seufz*


----------



## loltheripper (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Ich hör zz. Blake (ich glaub des ist alternative metal oder so) und dann den klassiker DEATH von 1997.


----------



## shinoda95 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Meine Favoriten:

-Suicide Silence
-Emmure
-Heaven Shall Burn
-Deez Nuts
-Terror
-The Ghost Inside

Konzerte sind eh am besten und muss man erlebt haben


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

am 21. März gehts zu HSB nach Köln


----------



## shinoda95 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Kennst du (ihr) With Full Force?


----------



## pibels94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Festival! Steht genau wie Wacken, RaR und Summerbreeze auf der To-Visit-Liste


----------



## NotAnExit (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Death Metal? Gerne! Metalcore/Deathcore? Nicht alles. Da gibts zu viel, was mir nicht so gefällt.

Death Metal höre ich praktisch seit Anfang der 90er. Ist eine meiner Musikrichtungen (ich höre Hardrock/Thrash/Modern Metal/Industrial/Gothic Metal...etc.), angefangen mit der guten, alten "Scream Bloody Gore" von Death. 

Aktuell höre ich sehr gerne "Nile".

In Flames gehören zu meinen Lieblingsbands, trotz Stilwandel. Die ASOP gefiel mir nicht so gut, die SOAPF geht mir wieder richtig gut ab. Sie mögen zwar nicht mehr so "hart" sein, aber klasse Melodien und geile Riffs/Soli, das Album hat was.

Ansonsten höre ich grob in dieser Richtung (Genres sind ja teilweise schwer abzugrenzen) Amon Amarth, Divine Heresy, Whitechapel, KSE, Devildriver, Agalloch, (alte) Samael, Death, The Black Dahlia Murder, Neaera, Unearth, As I Lay Dying...

Ah ja - HSB = Sehr geil! Pure Energie.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Habe mal in meiner JUgendzeit aus Experimentierfreude ein wenig Deathmetal und Grindcore gehört. Dazu haben wir gesoffen und rumgemosht. 
Doch mitlerweile für mich ist das ganz schnelle mit verzerrter Stimme einfach nur KRach. Würde ich mir nie mehr so anhören.

Was ich aber mag ist sowas wie Metallica, Judas Priest, Megadeth oder Maiden. Da sind wenigstens noch Melodien zu erkennen.

"Overkill" geht auch noch.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Also HC, Metalcore und Deathcore geht immer !

Aber müsste bei meinen Bild ja auch schon sagen was ich gern höre ;D


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. Januar 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## nipponium (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Death Metal for the win^^
Bin aber eher in der Grind-Richtung angesiedelt, also Impaled, Exhumed, The Rotted, Cannibal Corpse 

Metalcore-mäßig taugt ma HSB, Vagueedge (Japanische Band, sehr nice) und The Sorrow, aber sonst auch ned viel mehr


----------



## cuthbert (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Bei Metalcore habe ich das Problem, dass sich zumindest für mich, viele Bands ziemlich gleich anhören. Hatebreed ist definitv eine der besten Bands aus diesem Genre, imho, wobei ich das jetzt sogar fast noch zu Hardcore gezählt hätte.

Nicht ganz das gleiche, aber vllt ähnlich: "Mathcore"
Da habe ich einige interessante Bands gehört:

Dillinger Escape Plan (auch zusammen mit Mike Patton)
Botch
Ephel Duath

und noch ein paar mehr, deren Namen mir nicht einfallen.

Ansonsten höhere ich ein breites Spektrum aus Metal und Rock, insbsondere Thrash (Metallica, Slayer...), Progessive Rock/Metal (Tool, The Mars Volta, Rishloo...) und auch viel ruhiger: Post-Rock (Mogwai, Godspeed You! Black Emperor). Aktuell gefallen mir auch einige Sludge/Stoner Metal und Rock Bands wie Mastodon (gehört auch zu progessive), Red Fang, Queens of the Stone Age, Baroness und Kylesa.

Mastodon und Red Fang touren btw gerad durch Deutschland, am 29.1. z.B. in FFM 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjfkYWz6l5E


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mögt ihr Metalcore/Deathmetal usw.?*

Wenn ich Metal höre, dann auch meist Deathmetal. Death- und Metalcore hab ich früher häufiger gehört, aber die Bands klingen meist sehr ähnlich

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:

(Death): Forever dead-Torture killer - YouTube
(Death): Manhunting - Debauchery - YouTube
(Death): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp356ieF0uk&feature=related 
(Death): Misery Index - Heirs to Thievery - YouTube
(Deathgrind): Benighted - Saw It all - YouTube
(Deathcore): ATTOJ - Sentinel w/ Lyrics - YouTube


----------

